# IFrames verschieben sich... :(



## muhh (28. November 2003)

Hallo...

Ich bin das erste mal hier und weiss daher nicht wirklich ob die Frage schon gestellt wurde, unter 'Suche' habe ich leider noch keine Antwort gefunden...

Also zu meinem Problem... wir schon oben steht handelt es sich um IFrames die ich auf meiner HP eingebunden habe... nun ist es so, das fast jeder Besucher eine andere Bildauflösung hat und nun das Problem *die IFrames verschieben sich ständig, wie kann ich das denn verhindern... Bei mir passen die IFrames genau in die schwarzen Felder kuck ich bei meinem Freund auf dem PC ist alles total verschoben  kann man das überhaupt einstellen... wenn nicht, welche alternetive hätte ich denn bei meinem Layout... *
Ich weiss das auf der HP noch vieles nicht stimmt, aber solang das mit dem IFrames nicht richtig klappt brauch ich ja bei dem Rest nicht weiter machen... daher bitte ich um schnelle Hilfe... 

MfG muhh
http://www.muhh3


----------



## Xaicon (28. November 2003)

Tja, der Fehler ist klar erkennbar:

```
<meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 5.0">
```


Nein mal im Ernst:
Es liegt daran, das Dein IFRAME mit absoluter Position gesetzt ist, aber Dein Hintergrund sich dynamisch an die Grösse vom Browserfenster anpasst.
Bau Deine Seite lieber mit <TABLE> (Tabellen) auf.


----------



## muhh (28. November 2003)

Öhm,... da hab ich jetzt gar keine richtig Vorstellung wie ich das machen könnte... ( wurde mir nämlich heute scho ma vorgeschlagen  )...


----------



## muhh (29. November 2003)

Ich hab jetzt ma einfach probiert... nur irgendwie versteh ichs net... *heul*...

wenn ich eine Tabelle mache... also wäre das ca. so hier also nur mal theoretisch...

_<TABLE border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%" background="haupt2.GIF">
  <TR>
      <TD VALIGN=TOP>&nbsp;</TD> _ 

So, da habe ich jetzt die Spalten... 

1. Frage: Setzte ich die dann genau wie bei IFrames in Position
2. Frage: Der Hintergrund wird doch durch die Tabelle nicht vollständig angezeigt also d.h. in jeder Spalte is das Bild... wie bekomm ich das hin das es aber der gesamte Hintergrund bleibt oder geht das nicht und ich müsste das Hintergrundbild wie bei normalen Frames zuschneiden... weil genau das will ich nicht...  
3. Frage: Da meine Frames ja nich symethrisch sind, geht das dann überhaupt mit der Tabelle weil eine Tabelle hat geradlinienige Felder mein Hintergrund aber nicht... ich bin net klüger als vorher *heul*...


----------



## CodingEr (23. Januar 2004)

*Alles klar =)*

Pass auf...Downloade eine Test Version voN Dreamweaver auf http://www.macromedia.com
Am besten wäre eine 2004 Version ! Wenn du diese installiert hast lies unter Punkt "DREAMWEAVER" weiter !  Wenn du dies nicht möchtest lies "den Punkt zu Photoshop der direkt darunter steht.


*DREAMWEAVER*

A. Tabellen Größen kannst du einstellen in dem du diese mit der gedrückten STRG -Taste und einem linken Mausklick selektierst !
Unten im Eigenschaften Menu des Objektes kannst du jetzt Höhe und Breite deinen Images gemäß anpassen ! (Nachdem du unter BACKGROUND IMAGE  deine Bild Datei als Hintergrund angegeben hast !)
Somit kann man zB aus rechteckigen Spalten, viereckige Spalten formen....
Dies sollte eigentlich auch mit jedem anderen Programm gehen aber ich arbeite lieber mit Dreamweaver da es etwas einfacher ist. (Finde ich persöhnlich !)



*PHOTOSHOP*

B.Wenn du Photoshop benutzt, dann kannst du deine Bilder gleich mit vorgefertigten Tabellen speichern !...Wenn du deine Images fertig hast, kannst du diese mit dem Slice Tool in einzelne Teile zerschneiden.DIese einzelnen Teile kannst du dann mit Hilfe der  "Für Web Speichern"  Option im Datei Menu sofort als Tabelle abspeichern.



Mit den Iframes kann ich dir leider nicht wirklich weiterhelfen...Tut mir leid.
Ich weiss nicht mehr wie man diese feste verankert !. Unter der Hilfe von Dreamweaver findest du , wenn ich mich recht endsinne eine Hilfe dazu !

Viel Glück noch weiterhin.......

Grüsse CodingEr


----------



## Eminem (24. Januar 2004)

Link zu einem sehr guten Tabellen Tutorial Hier wird das mit dem Tabellen sehr gut erklärt, auch wie Du da Grafiken einbindest. Wenn Du hier dann deine iframes in Tabellen einbindest werden die sich nicht mehr verschieben.

MFG Eminem


----------



## Vedo (26. Januar 2004)

Erstelle einfach eine "Ebene" (Layer) und füge deine iframe dort hin. Dann sollte es alles klappen.


mfg


----------

